# 1D-X underexposure



## Jeffrey (Nov 14, 2013)

I shot my 1D-X and all image captures on the display were fine and dandy. I downloaded the CF card into Lightroom and all of the captures were underexposed by 1.0. Yikes! This is the first time the camera has acted up in any way. I tried everything but nothing seemed to solve the problem with my camera. After a quick trip to the Canon Service Center in Irvine, CA, I learned that the exposure problem is a known issue. The repair is covered under warranty including a standard service and cleaning. Whew, I was so happy that the issue was not another bone headed situation that I had caused. Has anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## wopbv4 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi,

yes, I do experience similar underexposures, but it in my case it depends on the lens e.g

24-70 2.8 L mkI -2/3 EV
70-200 2.8 L mkII 0 EV
Macro 100 mkII +1/3 EV
85 F1.2 -4/3 EV
35 f2.0 mk II 0 EV

of course these are rough averages

Most were shot in AV mode, around F5.6, evaluative metering.

It would be great if we would have something similar to afma, so an exposure correction by lens ???????


----------



## duydaniel (Nov 14, 2013)

you can adjust the metering system inside the menu. this feature is exclusive to 1d series but Nikon offers it from the D7000
sad huh?


----------



## Viggo (Nov 14, 2013)

Never heard it's a repair issue before, what exactly did they fix? All Canon cameras underexpose.

I have my 0 ev offset to +5/8 it something, can't remember, but it's a lovely feature.


----------



## Martin (Nov 14, 2013)

wopbv4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> yes, I do experience similar underexposures, but it in my case it depends on the lens e.g
> 
> ...




During some tests I have found that the 5d3 and 5D2 underexposes in general by -2/3 stop. Checked with sekonic and other camera (D300). Moreover I observed similar behavior as mentioned above, so it depends somehow on lens:

24-70: -2/3EV
70-200: 0 or -1/3 EV
85 1.8: 0 or even +1/3 (i would rather say it is perfect)
35L: -2/3EV
50 1.4: -2/3EV
135L: -2/3 EV

One more thing which could be strange is that a lot depends on light environment. When I shoot outdoors exposure seems to be much more accurate than in indoors. Almost all indoor shoots are completely underexposed which seems to be strange behavior as a metering system should meter everything as a neutral gray giving histogram peak on the center. Mine is almost -2/3 EV to the left. Once upon I time I run some test with 5d2, 5d3, Sekonic light meter and Nikon D300. I checked metering indoor on neutral even surfaces like white or gray wall. Only canon cameras results were -2/3 stops different from meters. I've sent it to service but they stated all was in line with standards. I spoke with some other users and some of them told me that the use a +2/3 correction all the time. It is a kind of a problem as shadow and dark parts of photos are hard to push with canon's sensors so the tendency should be completely different.


----------



## wopbv4 (Nov 14, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> you can adjust the metering system inside the menu. this feature is exclusive to 1d series but Nikon offers it from the D7000
> sad huh?



Thanks, I was not aware of this.

I have changed my setting to +5/8


----------



## Virgil Quick (Nov 15, 2013)

Please excuse my ignorance......which menu allows this metering adjustment?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## wopbv4 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi, it took me sometime to find this as well:
Custom menu settings , second tab, AE Microadjustment, see manual page ~329.

After you have set it, it will be confirmed in the "info settings" on the lcd, so press the info several times until you look at the window that starts with WB shift,
Then look at 
third row down is says AE +/_ "value you have set it at"

Hope this helps


Ben


----------

